# programmation iphone objective-c, cocoa



## mbph (8 Octobre 2009)

bonjours,

je souhaite commencer à développer des applications iphone.
je voudrai savoir si quelqu'un aurait un bon livre et des sites
web à me conseiller en français si possible.
j'ai déjà des bases en langage c.

merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Rez2a (8 Octobre 2009)

Un site sympa que j'avais trouvé il y a un bon paquet de temps :
http://www.iphonedevcentral.org/home.php

Comme bouquin, le seul que j'ai et qui est très bien concerne uniquement le développement Mac, c'est le même langage que sur iPhone et le framework a de très grosses similitudes mais si tu comptes te lancer directement dans le dév sur iPhone...
Je te donne quand même la référence puisqu'il est souvent cité en exemple : "Programmation Cocoa sous Mac OS X" par Aaron Hillegass.
Côté iPhone, je crois avoir entendu parler du "iPhone Developer's Cookbook", sans savoir ce qu'il vaut c'est le seul dont je connaisse l'existence.


----------



## enzyme (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

il y a plein de très bon livre sur le sujet mais tout en Anglais.

Voiçi quelques liens : 


http://www.pragprog.com/titles
http://www.apress.com/book/search?searchterm=iphone&act=search&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
http://www.ebookshare.net/plus/query.php?keyword=iPhone&searchtype=title&GO=GO

De plus quelques bases de C/C++ ou Java serait un plus.
Mais biensur il faut commencer par appendre ObjectiveC sans ça...

Pour ma par j'ai commencer depuis quelques moi avec un petit niveau d'anglais et des base en C/C++ . Mais il faut d'appropier ce nouveau language et les différents Frameworks.

Bien cordialement

Serge


----------



## geoffrey (3 Novembre 2009)

J'ai des livres US, français j'en connais pas.


----------



## enzyme (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Oui en effet malheureusement.

Avez vous avancer comme vous le souhaitiez ?

Cordialement


----------

